# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  کمک لطفاااا

## zahra.abedini66

سلام،لطفا یه نرم افزار بهم معرفی کنید که قابلیت متحرک سازی متن فارسی رو فایلهای gifرا داشته باشه
خیلی کارم ضروریه و فوریه،لطفا هرکی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه

----------

